# PC 4212 Dovetail Jig



## JRSpeck (Apr 4, 2008)

New member, been working with wood as a Hobby for a couple years, built some furniture (Corner TV Hutch, kitchen island, baptismal)for our church. Just bought a P/C 4212 dovetail jig, out of the box the left alignment bracket not square, PC sent me a replacement within a couple days, still having a lot of problems setting this thing up, seems the right bracket isn't square either. Was looking for some online videos that may help or others that may have some experience with this tool and wood wisdom...thanx J.R.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums JR.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JR


You may want to try the link below, they videos they have online are not that good 

http://www.deltaportercable.com/Library/AskTheExpert.aspx?CategoryID=9744a4b1-5a68-4892-9b41-174397df6d3d

http://www.deltaportercable.com/Library/VideoLibrary.aspx

I didn't find one for the 4212 but you may, the one below is for the joinery.
http://www.deltaportercable.com/Library/VideoLibrarySWF.aspx?BlockID=630b32bc-3869-4574-9c0e-f2b8f71352ea

==========



JRSpeck said:


> New member, been working with wood as a Hobby for a couple years, built some furniture (Corner TV Hutch, kitchen island, baptismal)for our church. Just bought a P/C 4212 dovetail jig, out of the box the left alignment bracket not square, PC sent me a replacement within a couple days, still having a lot of problems setting this thing up, seems the right bracket isn't square either. Was looking for some online videos that may help or others that may have some experience with this tool and wood wisdom...thanx J.R.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

JR, you found the right place. Bob will always point you in the right direction. Hang around here. These people have a real passion for our hobby. Get you camera ready. Harry expects pictures. We like chronological progression of your projects. The members and administrators make this the best place for help. -Derek


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, welcome to the router forums


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forums JR.
This is "THE" place for routerdome.


----------

